# NT Men: Your type of girl



## Vitali (Nov 24, 2012)

Woman should have these traits:
-intelligent-and able to communicate better than me with me and others
-hot
-giving
-good in flirting
-rebellious
-likes to cuddle
-first steps taker
-and than she has no surrender,she is qualified for 95% success.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

cristaunt said:


> Combination of 1 and 4.


This.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

My experience has shown me that the person doesn't exist for me to "settle down with."


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Combination of all, but #4 is most important.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I went with the sweet one. We don't know her hobbies because the poll didn't specify, plus the "girl next door" image seems to be fairly balanced, so my guess is that she would be reasonably intelligent and active. I can live without the rebellious side, but it wouldn't hurt if she had a mild one.


----------



## Franci98 (Mar 15, 2012)

VamPie said:


> Aidan said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't met many intellectual girls.
> ...


I guessit's just bad luck. I haven't met many since I moved to Italy either.


----------



## VamPie (Dec 25, 2012)

Franci98 said:


> I guessit's just bad luck. I haven't met many since I moved to Italy either.


Maybe it's language barrier? It's hard to discuss deep topics with basic knowledge of language. Or a matter of environment, there were periods in my life when I hadn't face-to-face contact with intellectual people at all.


----------



## Snapple (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm, let's see:
1. Smart/brainy chick => uh, I already am that and have plenty of buddies like that, so that would be a buddy if she was that smart.
2. Sporty => not really, I don't want to be dragged biking and mountain hiking.
3. Rebelious no emphasis on gender conventions => right, so I can be her gay/lesbian boyfriend depending on her mood while wasting my time and energy in trying to get her to make up her mind.

thus,
#4 clear obvious choice from the ones presented:happy:

But where is the option 5: Great looking and that's pretty much it, that would be my natural choice actually.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Do I have to choose just one?



I will have a 1 and 4 in equal measure with a splash of 2 and a dash of 3, to go, if you please...


----------



## sporadicthoughts (Sep 9, 2012)

I have NO clue, but she would have to be pretty, smart, & nice. More than that though, she needs to stand out to me personality and looks. Uniqueness ftw


----------



## Franci98 (Mar 15, 2012)

VamPie said:


> Maybe it's language barrier? It's hard to discuss deep topics with basic knowledge of language. Or a matter of environment, there were periods in my life when I hadn't face-to-face contact with intellectual people at all.


I dn't think it's a language issue since I can understand Italian perfectly, seeing as my dad's Italian, and speak it almost fluently. It might have to do more with the fact that I don't get out of my house too much. In my class there's only one person I consider a true intellectual, but he's immature and stuck up, probably an Extravert Intuitive Thinker, ENTP or ENTJ although I'm leaning more towards the latter. Maybe might have to do with the fact that I'm a year older than everybody and where I lived before I was a year in front.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent women, but I have no idea why, maybe I'm a but more submissive than I'm willing to recognise...but since that isn't on the list I selected a sweet next door type of girl. I'm also not sure about that either, now that I think of it, I don't think I have any sort of preference, or at least not a preference that overrides other types.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think any of these would work for me


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

I think I actually usually end up having chemistry with SFJ women. Something about them that's cute.


----------



## YoAni (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm gonna jump in and comment because I'm married to an INTP for almost 10 years now.  I think he liked/likes that I'm kinda silly and fun but intelligent and I know when to be serious, although I'm kind of demanding of his attention and that's something we've worked on (me learning to let him spend time on his electronics, lol). I'm pretty sure he said that Carl Jung put INTPs and ISFPs as the best match. I agree!  (Although the house is always a mess, haha)


----------



## YoAni (Jan 3, 2013)

Also, he always liked that I *get* his very subtle sarcasm that goes right over most people's heads.


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm generally attracted to NF types. Obviously I like when they are attractive physically but they need to be intelligent and unique. I think INFP's are one of my favorite types but they are hard to find.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

with this poll, I voted for the girl with a rebellious streak, thinks-for-herself kind of girl. I like that. it would bring out my own open rebelliousness. Sometimes I want to stand up against someone/something but don't do it. Maybe having a partner who doesn't care about other peoples' opinions or whatever is meant by rebellious would make me actually stand up when i feel like i should?
Sweet girl next door would also be nice.
She would also have to be smart, though. I think intelligence is one of the most sexy things there is.

I wouldn't like being outdone by a super sporty girl lol

As far as types, I don't know much about all types yet, but I am always intrigued by INFPs and INFJs. I think I'd enjoy dating one of them.


----------



## Michigander (Jan 11, 2013)

A girl that can be the sweet girl next door when she has to be.


But also can be a rebellious social deviant with me when the time comes. Heh.

Chose option 3 for the poll.


----------



## Vulkan (Jan 13, 2013)

You know, since I am always too out there (curse you bizarre personality), I am official choosing the unofficial choice of: "All of the above."!


----------

